# Pork Loin Canadian Bacon.....  my way.....   MONEY...



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2016)

Some tome back I bought a couple full loins that were on sale for $1.50...     Cut a bunch into thin steaks and left a few roasts...   All were seasoned with Montreal Steak prior to wrapping in saran and vac packing....   These were destined to be CB.....  

I weighed each hunk and calculated the ingredients weight needed....

1000 gram loin.......  4 grams Ames Phos.......  10 grams salt......   2.5 grams cure #1.......    dissolved in 100 grams water....  in the order noted...

700 gram loin.......     2.8 grams Ames Phos....    7 grams salt.......    1.75 grams cure #1...... dissolved in 70 grams water....  in the order noted...

*Knowing what I know now, substitute vegetable stock, chicken stock, pork stock for the water.....  edit 8/20/16
Salt free vegetable stock is the way to go.... edit, 6/22/18*

Then each roast was injected through the saran, with all the mix for that loin....

When the bowl got too low to suck up the mix, the needle was removed to get it all out of the bowl....

Roasts placed in a zip bag and on a tray and refrigerated for 7 days....  

Everything necessary for the curing phase is already in the meat...   nothing else to do....    the  injections were spaced to try and get a uniform distribution throughout...

I normally inject a 2% salt but I thought this go-round I'd try 1%....   No sugar...   thought I'd try that also....    Ames Phos has done me NO wrong...  It has always shown to keep any meat moist....   with loin I think it is a must because I think loin is a tasteless hunk of meat...  we will see....   One more attempt to try and make this loin edible...













DSCF2453.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 12, 2016


















DSCF2454.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 12, 2016


















DSCF2455.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 12, 2016






At least I have 7 days to figure out if this meat is going in the smoker...   Probably.... 

BBL.......


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2016)

Looks good so far, Dave!

I'm here for the ride!

Al


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 13, 2016)

Sounds good Dave, and I agree about the tasteless hunk of meat part.


----------



## murraysmokin (Feb 13, 2016)

What is Ames Phos?  Sounds interesting curious about the flavor profile without the salt and sugar content.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2016)

murraysmokin said:


> What is Ames Phos? Sounds interesting curious about the flavor profile without the salt and sugar content.


Manufacturer: Ames Company

16 oz. Amesphos, specialty sodium triphosphate blend for meats, seafood and poultry.

AmesPhos improves texture, maintains that fresh-made taste, and reduces bacteria.

Phosphates are used in a wide range of processed meat, poultry and seafood in which they perform several functions. Phosphates improve the retention of natural fluids in the animal muscle that would otherwise be lost in the aging, cooking or freezing process. They also act as protein solubilizers to aid in binding processed meats. Their presence results in improved texture, flavor and color.

Due to a unique instantizing process and the combination of short and long chain phosphates, AmesPhos will dissolve completely at temperatures as low as 20 F and in the presence of salt. Additionally, AmesPhos will dissolve completely in hard water and will not cause phosphate precipitation.

_Specifications: _
Combination of: Sodium Tripolyphosphate; Sodium Pyrophosphate and Sodium Hexametaphosphate
Appearance: White granular powder

_Advantages:_
Improved cooked flavor.
Reduced loss of meat fluids.
Increased tenderness and juiciness
Improved firmer texture
Better and faster color development


----------



## murraysmokin (Feb 13, 2016)

So reading that it looks like a cure so why us that along with cure #1?  Can you use it in place of?  Just curious


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2016)

murraysmokin said:


> So reading that it looks like a cure so why us that along with cure #1? Can you use it in place of? Just curious


Evidently it has some "antimicrobial" properties..    use it with or without cure #1 BUT not in place of...   It is mainly a "moisture hanger on" additive...

If you google amesphos and find "The Ingredients Store".... there is a better write up... 

I'm trying to comply with the "NO LINKS" rules...


----------



## murraysmokin (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks, I'll Google it.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2016)

7 days has passed....    Removed the loins from the cure....   about 1 TBS. of liquid leaked from the saran wrap into the bag....   not too bad...   won't affect the cure there's plenty left inside the saran.....  

Rinsed the loins and recoated with Montreal Steak seasoning....    They are warming up as you see them.....    Hickory pellets are drying in the MES now....    In about 2 hours the loins will hit the smoker...    About 3 hours of smoke....   I will shoot for 145 ish IT for the final temp...    Then slice stuff....   thin slices like you get at the deli....   well maybe not that thin, but thin.....













Pork loin after curing for 7 days.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2016


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> with loin I think it is a must because I think loin is a tasteless hunk of meat...  we will see....   One more attempt to try and make this loin edible...


Isn't it a rule somewhere, the more healthy the food the more like cardboard it must taste?

I have thrown loins away because I never cooked one that had any flavor or didn't taste like last Christmas's packing paper. Then I can here and was shown how to brine. Always before I had only injected, but while learning to cure brining just came right along with it. I owe those here so much for my education because a properly cured or brined loin is a wonderful tasting piece of meat.

Even the worst steak can be made edible with more steak sauce.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2016)

Well keyrap...  I guess I should have injected steak sauce......   LOL.....


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2016)

> Originally Posted by *DaveOmak*
> 
> Then slice stuff....   thin slices like you get at the deli....   well maybe not that thin, but thin.....


This is going to sound stupid but..... do you find that the thinner the slice the more taste you get from the meat? Thicker is a better bite or a firmer chew, but the thinner cuts, even to the point of shaved luncheon meats, brings much more taste to the table. My humble opinion only of course.

Not trying to high-jack or sideline, its just been on my mind for awhile and i never tjhink of it when here. Then you just say the same and its **WHAM** That's what I as thinking about.

No more hi-jacks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2016)

Looking forward to the sliced pics Dave.

I have a loin in cure right now, scheduled to come out tomorrow.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 19, 2016)

Jumping on board for the grand finale! 

How about this for your next in the plastic injection. Place the loin in a vac bag inject use the marinate mode and seal. No leakage!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2016)

They finally hit 145º F IT...  3.5 hours of hickory smoke...   I think I'll set them in the refer and slice tomorrow when they have set up... 

I finally remembered to spray the Q-MATZ with Pam...   they came out CLEAN !!!   AMA-Z-N ain't it...













Pork Loin 2-19-17 1.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2016





.. ..













Pork Loin 2-19-17 2.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 19, 2016


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow those look almost orange in my picture, that's an outstanding job on the pellicle Dave.

I'll wait till tomorrow and see that inside shot!


----------



## b-one (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks great,hope it gets your desired results.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2016)

Between the pellicle and the Ames Phos, this stuff is really moist...   I'm kind of surprised...   After the smoke, the smoker temp. was set to ~190 ish to finish the cook...    exhaust damper closed 90%...  Inlet on the MB mod closed to 1 hole...

The flavor is the best I have tasted in a loin....  The small end of the loin, the darkest one, tastes like butt....   The big end, the lighter colored meat, tastes like ham...   New to me...

Soooooo, now I'm more interested in continuing with loin...   Maybe gently roast some Montreal Steak Seasoning in a skillet the heat in the injection liquid and strain to remove the hunks..  so the needle doesn't plug...

The 1% salt is plenty with the MS seasoning...  When I do the dissolving test, I won't add salt...    The hickory smoke was very good...  subtle but added great flavor...













Pork Loin 2-20-16 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 20, 2016


















Pork Loin 2-20-16 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 20, 2016





.. ..













Pork Loin 2-20-16 004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 20, 2016


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 20, 2016)

Beautiful Sir! Nice job Dave.


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2016)

Dave that is some nice looking CB 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice looking plate Dave!

All you need now is some hash browns, grits, & a couple of eggs, Oh yea, an English muffin too!!








Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2016)

Yum! Time for egg muffin sandwees! 

Points!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2016)

Close and worth a cigar....    Bride made a CB, fried egg, jalapeno, cheese sandwich.....   Darn good...













CB Sandwich 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 20, 2016


----------



## ak1 (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow, that looks great Dave. Points for a job well done.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2016)

DanMcG said:


> Beautiful Sir! Nice job Dave.


Quote:


tropics said:


> Dave that is some nice looking CB
> 
> Richie


Quote:


SmokinAl said:


> Nice looking plate Dave!
> 
> All you need now is some hash browns, grits, & a couple of eggs, Oh yea, an English muffin too!!
> 
> ...


Quote:


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yum! Time for egg muffin sandwees!
> 
> Points!


Quote:


AK1 said:


> Wow, that looks great Dave. Points for a job well done.


*Thanks for the nice comments...  I've done a few and this ones the best by miles....*


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 2, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Between the pellicle and the Ames Phos, this stuff is really moist...   I'm kind of surprised...   After the smoke, the smoker temp. was set to ~190 ish to finish the cook...    exhaust damper closed 90%...  Inlet on the MB mod closed to 1 hole...
> 
> The flavor is the best I have tasted in a loin....  The small end of the loin, the darkest one, tastes like butt....   The big end, the lighter colored meat, tastes like ham...   New to me...
> 
> ...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 2, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


>


HT, Afternoon.....   Exhaust always wide open when adding smoke....   I close it down when the cooking starts to reduce the evaporative cooling effect of moving air...   I think it speeds up the cooking process when the meat is wet from pumping or brining....  But then, on occasion, I get water dripping from the lower portion of the door then I open the exhaust up to let some water out.....   Heck, I have no idea what I'm doing half the time....   And I always smoke and cook meat at a lower temperature than Chef JJ recommends, and hold it at the final temp longer than recommended....

I think the really big deal is form a good pellicle....  Smoke penetrates better....  I smoke around  120-140....  several hours... close down the exhaust mostly... turn up the heat...   Hold at final temp of 160 ish for an hour or so....   I don't like the pork flavor if cooked to 145-155...   If we get too deep into NON USDA approved stuff, we should PM our thoughts so I don't get in trouble again....


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 3, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> HT, Afternoon.....   Exhaust always wide open when adding smoke....   I close it down when the cooking starts to reduce the evaporative cooling effect of moving air...   I think it speeds up the cooking process when the meat is wet from pumping or brining....  But then, on occasion, I get water dripping from the lower portion of the door then I open the exhaust up to let some water out.....   Heck, I have no idea what I'm doing half the time....   And I always smoke and cook meat at a lower temperature than Chef JJ recommends, and hold it at the final temp longer than recommended....
> 
> I think the really big deal is form a good pellicle....  Smoke penetrates better....  I smoke around  120-140....  several hours... close down the exhaust mostly... turn up the heat...   Hold at final temp of 160 ish for an hour or so....   I don't like the pork flavor if cooked to 145-155...   If we get too deep into NON USDA approved stuff, we should PM our thoughts so I don't get in trouble again....


ok will do., I prettty much smoke/cook the same way. Apply the smoke then finish it off. I think you are right on the moisture retention to speed up the cooking process. On my upcoming smoke I am going to close my damper off after applying the smoke  and see what results I note, Thanks for your input as it is respected.

HT


----------



## daveomak (Aug 3, 2016)

HT....    I think meat holding moisture, conducts heat faster through to the center than drier meats...    Good luck and let us know what your test results are...


----------



## ddrian (Jun 23, 2017)

Dave,

Have you tried cold smoking the loin?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 23, 2017)

ddrian said:


> Dave,
> 
> Have you tried cold smoking the loin?


Nope...   Cook to an IT of 145 ish to leave room for reheating without overcooking...  That's a good recipe..    moist loin...  flavorful because of the chicken stock injection..  pretty good...  better than any other loin I have cooked..   and FWIW, I think loin sucks for flavor... It needs a ton of help...    use your imagination when adding stuff.... 

You can gently heat the chicken stock and submerge a tea ball full of spices and herbs to kick it up...

Foamheart did something I want to try...  he ties his loins with butcher's twine so it keeps it's shape...  round...   I want to try that...  I think it will help keep the meat moist....

Check this out...  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/248770/peach-glazed-pork-loin-foamheart

and this.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160533/smoked-pork-loin-w-maple-kumquat-glazze


----------



## ddrian (Jun 23, 2017)

Sounds great.

I just made CB with loin in a EQ wet brine injected and cured 14 days.

It came out nice and moist but YOU are right Dave about the flavor...dull ! Somewhere I read to inject flavor in between the brine and the smoke for CB. So I am going to try the flavor I am trying to achieve in between the brine and smoke next time. I cold smoked it 24 hrs. The cold smoke is awesome by the way. You guys have converted me to this method for some meats. 

The loin is Dull tasting pretty much so what we did with it is bake it on a rack at 350f for 30-45 mins after adding Myron Mixon's Jack's old south  Spicy Sweet Mustard BBQ, or Brisket rub with no salt or a flavoring and make excellent semi jerky. You can cook it to your desired doneness (chewy.... crunchy ....). Wow great stuff!

Not a guy to advertise often but if you like SPICY tingle the top of your brain semi sweet mustard sauce try the jacks old south mustard bbq. WOW!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Also the ingredients in his sauce are all real and natural.

DDR


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm glad this thread got resurrected.  The doc has me on a "lets shrink Ray" program and I need a new protein for breakfast.  Eggs are getting old.  Off to the store to get some loin, sirloin, or tenderloin to cure.  Thanks Dave!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## foamheart (Jun 23, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> HT, Afternoon.....   Exhaust always wide open when adding smoke....   I close it down when the cooking starts to reduce the evaporative cooling effect of moving air...   I think it speeds up the cooking process when the meat is wet from pumping or brining....  But then, on occasion, I get water dripping from the lower portion of the door then I open the exhaust up to let some water out.....   Heck, I have no idea what I'm doing half the time....   And I always smoke and cook meat at a lower temperature than Chef JJ recommends, and hold it at the final temp longer than recommended....
> 
> I think the really big deal is form a good pellicle....  Smoke penetrates better....  I smoke around  120-140....  several hours... close down the exhaust mostly... turn up the heat...   Hold at final temp of 160 ish for an hour or so....   I don't like the pork flavor if cooked to 145-155...   If we get too deep into NON USDA approved stuff, we should PM our thoughts so I don't get in trouble again....


"I think the really big deal is form a good pellicle....  Smoke penetrates better....  I smoke around  120-140....  several hours..."  And that is the best advise about smoking you'll ever get. Everything else ......  just lagniappe.


----------

